# للبيع كلور بودرة وايزوبروبانول وعبوات بلاستيكية



## salahmmm (22 فبراير 2014)

بسبب السفر لدي كميات من الكلور البودرة تركيز 60% وايزوبروبانول وكاربوبل وتايلوز وpvp مثبت لجل الشعر وزيت خروع وعبوات بلاستيكية للشامبو وزيت الشعر وبطرمانات للجل وعلب كريمات وزجاجات خل لتر ونصف لتر وعبوات زجاجية للعصائر باغطيتها باسعار مخفضة للاتصال زيرو 1111 ثلاثة 9 ثلاثة 11 ستة


----------

